# SOTB  Results



## Captain Morgan (Apr 21, 2007)

hey guys, I'm tired and intoxicated, so here's the deal

BBQ Central got 5th in AB with Fire Roasted Gazpacho

Cappy's Salmon took third....we got jack squat as far as
trophies, ribbons, walks, etc, but good to know we were top
5 out of 30 plus teams.

In the BBQ category, BBQ Central got a top 10 walk ( I think
7th??)
and the Captain Morgan team took Second Place and 
500 bucks.

Many thanks to Big GQ, my lone teammate, Jack W for cooking
the fajitas and the BBQ Central team for wings, london broil, trash bags and more, to Nick for leaving me his beer when he left and to all the little
people for the little things they do.  


Second is fun...got a trophy to go with the others, and I'm no longer
a one hit wonder....met a great guy named Pit Viper and invited him
to join the board...got pics....but you must wait for those..


----------



## Griff (Apr 21, 2007)

Good job guys. Now sober up and post some pics.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 21, 2007)

Great showing guys!  Congratulations!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 21, 2007)

Jim, can you trade names with Larry and Finney...I need better finishes if I am going to continue to let them use MY name!  

Good job Jimmy!  You other guys suk! :P


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 21, 2007)

Great job guys. Talked to ze Wolfe man earlier today. Quite a bit of early beer consumption down dere I hear  
Congrats to everyone. 
Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## chris1237 (Apr 21, 2007)

Great job guys!!

Chris


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 22, 2007)

Way to go guys!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 22, 2007)

Morning everyone, Im up and getting reeady to hit the long road home.  

We finished eighth........not a bad finish, but we had some really good BBQ.  Congrats to Captain Morgan and Monkey boy on their 2nd place finish as well as to Tim Handy of JT's BBQ on his third place!  We had a great time as usual and I'll be posting pic's probably tomorrow evening.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm a t work now (sucks to be me..14 hours sleep and still
tired..see why I rarely leave the beach?).
I'll have pics up by 10:30 this morning.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2007)

as promised..


Big GQ gets some grub after the butts got on...Jack and Mary
came by and grilled us up some fabulous fajitas with red and yellow
peppers and onions...Rev Jr. and Larry made a whole pan of wings
with WR and Rev Marvins...those didn't last long...Larry also used
his new ceramic to make a fabulous london broil thingy with
WRB...it rocked...that Bold is fabulous on beef, I mean really really
good.






we set up next to JT's BBQ to make sure we could see what the
hell he's been doing to win all these comps....bad news for him..
he didn't count on me peeing on his pig while he was asleep.
\





Larry and Rev listen as some judge guy tells how to make
a good wing with his rub and mustard sauce...





during the night, Pit Viper crawls in the cot with Big GQ...




( I heard him hiss "I'm in ur cot, stealin your Zzzz's")

Pit Viper then paid a visit to Rev Jr in the BBQ Central Site...



I heard him hiss "I'm in ur site, stealin your sauce!"

Pit Viper also appeared at Road Kill Grill, and found Jamie
sleeping on the ground..

He was not happy when Pit Viper woke him up.




Then on to Tim's site...





"I'm in your trailor, stealin your trophiez!"





(I'm in your cooler, stealin your beers!"

Tim came out, looked down at the snake, and walked right by with
out a jump.
He's no fun.

My turn in box...





2nd place ...I'll take it in a heart beat.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Apr 22, 2007)

Congrats Cappy, Larry and Finney.  Looks like a great time.  Glad no one was injured this trip.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2007)

Pit Viper was hit in the eye with a bungee cord, but refused
treatment.


----------



## BigGQ (Apr 22, 2007)

I have to admit this monkey is tired too! I slept around twelve hours straight and will probably need a nap this afternoon.  

And we finally made it through a cooking comp with nobody making a trip to a hospital!

Had a lot of fun. Good to meet Nick and drink the beer he left.   

Finney, Larry and the Rev are always fun to hang out with and cook. Congrats on the 8th place call. You guys had some good Q. Good to see you guys again. 

JT was set up between the BBQ central team and us (Captain Morgan) and I tried to steal as many secrets as possible from him. He is just too good at hiding them!  :x  I even tried to lock him up in the back of his trailer so he couldn't tend to the hog. He houdinied himself out.   :twisted: Congrats on the 3rd place call, buddy. Always a pleasure to see you and your family, JT. Hope your kids enjoy the Myrtle Waves water park tickets.

Jack W. pitched in and made us some good grub Friday night. His wife Mary hung out with us and made us look good!    Always a pleasure to see you two. 

And on the subject of JT and Jack W…I am really looking forward to attending the Carolina Pit Master Cooking School in June. Last night was the first time I really had the opportunity to observe JT. These two are experts in the craft of cooking Carolina style competition BBQ. I look forward to the opportunity to learn and advance my skills.

Captain Morgan and myself had another good day. We managed to have a great time and make some good Q. Based on the level of competition at this contest, I'll take a second place finish any day. It was a pleasure cooking with you again, my friend. Congats on your winnings.

Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## zilla (Apr 22, 2007)

congratulations to all you guys that took the walk.  Sounds like it was a fun weekend no matter what.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2007)

here's the scores!!!!






Rank Team Name Final Score 
1 KILTED KILBY 15.67 
2 CAPTAIN MORGAN 15.30 
3 JT'S BBQ 15.20 
4 SOUTHERN QUE N' STEW 15.16 
5 ALVERON 15.06 
6 HOG WILD BBQ OF LA 15.04 
7 BLACKJACK 14.71 
8 BBQ CENTRAL 14.64 
9 MURRAY HUNT CLUB 14.61 
10 B AND CREW 14.49 
11 BURBAGE'S BBQ 14.48 
12 HOG TIED 14.47 
13 SWINE TIME 14.46 
14 ROBO SMOKER 14.45 
15 HOME BOYS 14.40 
16 PALMETTO COOKERS 14.39 
17 ROAD KILL GRILLIN 14.38 
18 R&R COOKERS 14.32 
19 NEW YORK PORK 14.20 
20 OUTHOUSE #2 HILLBILLIES 14.18 
21 BUBBA'S BACKYARD BBQ 14.10 
22 ROCKIN PIG 14.07 
23 BACKWOODS BBQ 14.06 
24 GENE'S BBQ 14.04 
25 LOONEY'S COOKIN 4 U 13.74 
26 JAY'S AT LITTLE RIVER 13.55 
27 OMAR VOLUNTEERS 13.45 
28 EASY Q 13.37 
29 SPEEDWAY BBQ 13.21 
30 MIKE'S CATERING 13.12 
31 CHOO CHOO'S BBQ 12.11 
32 PIG PEN DELIGHT 11.51


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 22, 2007)

Congratulations Cappy!  2nd place overall is quite an accomplishment!  Was there a podcast for this event?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2007)

no Greg said he didn't want anymore drunken fools on his
radio station.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 22, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> no Greg said he didn't want anymore drunken fools on his
> radio station.



Wow, how dare he and how soon they forget!  This forum was built on the sweat and vomit of drunkin fools!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2007)

indeed...in fact that's what I turned in for AB...the sweat and vomit
of drunken fools.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Apr 22, 2007)

Way to go guy's! [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 22, 2007)

An excellent choice Cappy.  A true classic!


----------



## Unity (Apr 22, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> here's the scores!!!!
> 
> Rank Team Name Final Score
> 1 KILTED KILBY 15.67
> ...


So, Cap'n, I'm guessing you won't say anything about this to your listeners, huh?   

--John  8) 
(Congrats, guys -- nice job!   )


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 22, 2007)

oh hell yeah, I'll brag about it...the trick is to not tell em
when the events are so they don't walk up and start
asking stupid questions while you're working!


----------



## Jack W. (Apr 22, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone who participated in the SOTB this past weekend.  Mary and I had a great time.  It's alway good to get together with friends and share a few beverages.  

It was great to meet Nick.  He was on board to help with the fajita cooking, but it seemed his esteemed presence was needed in the BBQ Central location sharing a nice bourbon with friends.  I had great raw materials to work with, and I did manage to get some bourbon.

The BBQ central entry had the attention of the judges and was talked about.  Getting noticed is 3/4 of the battle in a comp.  I know Larry, Finney, and Woody worked very hard to put the entry together.  Great job guys!

It's always good to get together with the JT's Barbecue family.  It was Tim's birthday this weekend, and I understand Mary brought dancing girls to his site.  I heard they did the chicken dance.  I'll bet it was hilarious.  Congrats on the third my friend. 

Jim and Garland pulled out a great sample of barbecue.  I sure wish they would take just a minute and save a bite for the Jack man.  Since the very first contest where I met Jim, he has never saved me even a morsel of Q.   Congratulations guys.  It really was good Q!  I did get a bite behind the curtain.  You guys make me very proud!

It's truly a pleasure to be associated with the fellas that represent this board.  They are gentleman, great sportsman, and a pleasure to be around.   

In the words of a BBQ legend...."It's all roast pork, we mix it up with some ketchup and call it Barbecue."   

It really is that easy...or is it?   

Jack


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 22, 2007)

Sounded like another killer time.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Apr 22, 2007)

It was okay.


----------



## Finney (Apr 22, 2007)

Well I had a good time.  Larry pulled the O'l "I've got a head-ache" trick to get out of work. :roll: 
But Woody and I pulled it together.  LOL

Congrats to all the guys that placed.  I had a lot of friends going to the stage at this event.  Always glad when that happens.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Apr 22, 2007)

I was just messin' with you, Finney. I had a great time with everybody as usual. I look forward to SOTB every spring and fall and the chance to spend time with all my buddies. And it certainly was a pleasure to meet Nick. Great guy in my book. Congrats to everyone that got to take the walk to the stage. Great job.


----------



## WalterSC (Apr 23, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> hey guys, I'm tired and intoxicated, so here's the deal
> 
> BBQ Central got 5th in AB with Fire Roasted Gazpacho
> 
> ...



Way to go all nice showing sounds like yall had a blast !!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> indeed...in fact that's what I turned in for AB...the sweat and vomit
> of drunken fools.



If you only knew...................


----------



## DaleP (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats to all of the guys who got the calls.
Cappy way to go.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":1n0cmyvf]indeed...in fact that's what I turned in for AB...the sweat and vomit
> of drunken fools.



If you only knew...................  [/quote:1n0cmyvf]

did you get sick at the hotel?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":7r2xxwax][quote="Captain Morgan":7r2xxwax]indeed...in fact that's what I turned in for AB...the sweat and vomit
> of drunken fools.



If you only knew...................  [/quote:7r2xxwax]

did you get sick at the hotel?[/quote:7r2xxwax]

I'm kidding you!   :roll:


----------



## Finney (Apr 23, 2007)

Larry found a "prize".   :roll:


----------



## allie (Apr 23, 2007)

Congrats guys!!


----------



## Finney (Apr 25, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> here's the scores!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Which team was it that cooked their stuff in oven bags?


----------

